# Value Bear White Knight T/D recurve



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Have a 1970 Bear White Knight Take Down C handle with limbs 33# 69", was drilled & tapped by Bear archery for 2 Omnie Couplers in rear, White limbs & wood Riser that has a reddish stripe in the riser. Bear bracket for mounting a Chek-It Kilian target sight to it & also a Owen Jeffery's slider sight & also a couple prism sight lens.
Also has a Vic Berger Super Plunger & instructions & adjustable Stuart Clicker with instructions. Also has the 
registration card for the Riser & the Limbs.
Looking for help in trying to determine what the value of this vintage recurve bow may be.
Thank You for any information, please feel free to PM if need any more information.


----------



## uphunter (Oct 14, 2005)

kballer1 said:


> Have a 1970 Bear White Knight Take Down C handle with limbs 33# 69", was drilled & tapped by Bear archery for 2 Omnie Couplers in rear, White limbs & wood Riser that has a reddish stripe in the riser. Bear bracket for mounting a Chek-It Kilian target sight to it & also a Owen Jeffery's slider sight & also a couple prism sight lens.
> Also has a Vic Berger Super Plunger & instructions & adjustable Stuart Clicker with instructions. Also has the
> registration card for the Riser & the Limbs.
> Looking for help in trying to determine what the value of this vintage recurve bow may be.
> Thank You for any information, please feel free to PM if need any more information.





kballer1 said:


> Have a 1970 Bear White Knight Take Down C handle with limbs 33# 69", was drilled & tapped by Bear archery for 2 Omnie Couplers in rear, White limbs & wood Riser that has a reddish stripe in the riser. Bear bracket for mounting a Chek-It Kilian target sight to it & also a Owen Jeffery's slider sight & also a couple prism sight lens.
> Also has a Vic Berger Super Plunger & instructions & adjustable Stuart Clicker with instructions. Also has the
> registration card for the Riser & the Limbs.
> Looking for help in trying to determine what the value of this vintage recurve bow may be.
> Thank You for any information, please feel free to PM if need any more information.


Built around 1970 or so $600 or more for sure


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Thank you for the information.


----------

